# [solved] xorg-x11 - KDE und XFCE4 starten nicht

## Gladdle

Wie einige schon wissen habe ich mein Gentoo von x86 auf amd64 umgestellt. Ich habe das System neu installiert und danach die Konfigurationsdateien vom alten System uebernomen, wie auch die xorg.conf. beim Starten von X ueber startx komt diese Fehlermeldung:

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.8937

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux WARBook 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #2 SMP Mon Jul 20 11:42:04 CEST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 27 July 2009  08:33:41AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 30 15:34:47 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: (null) ((null))

waiting for X server to shut down ..
```

ein eselect opengl set nvidia oder ein eselect opengl set nvidia haben nichts gebracht. Auch update-rc -a hald boot brachte nichts. ervdep-rebuild wurde auch gestartet. Wenn ich X ueber /etc/init.d/xdm start starte kommt NUR der X Server, aber OHNE jegliche Oberflaeche wie XFCE4 oder KDE.

Hier meine Konfigurationsdateien:

- xorg.conf

- make.conf

- emerge --info

Und hier meine Logdateien:

- Xorg.0.log

- xdm.log

- syslog (/var/log/messages)

Was mache ich falsch, wo liegt der Fehler?Last edited by Gladdle on Sun Aug 02, 2009 10:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Hast du hal vorher auch gestartet?

----------

## Gladdle

Ja habe ich, per /etc/init.d/hald start, aber ein Neustart hatte ich in der Zeit auch!

----------

## Max Steel

Es scheint das hal noch nicht fertig initialisiert ist, wenn X die Daten anfordert, oder das die Einstellungen in der xorg.conf mit denen von hal kollidieren.

Versuch erstmal die Option 

```
Option      "AutoAddDevices"    "false"
```

 in die Serverflags zu nehmen.

Und wenn das fehlschlägt die Konfiguration komplett von hal übernehmen zu lassen, dazu gibt es dashier zu beachten:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml#doc_chap2

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Ja habe ich, per /etc/init.d/hald start, aber ein Neustart hatte ich in der Zeit auch!

 

Immer mit der ruhe, damit hal immer gestartet wird, musste das mit rc-update machen.. vielleicht hast du dich auch nur verschrieben? (update-rc)

```
# rc-update add hald boot
```

Vielleicht einfach nochmal man rc-update ansehen :)

Eine übersicht gibt rc-update show!

----------

## Gladdle

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *Gladdle wrote:*   Ja habe ich, per /etc/init.d/hald start, aber ein Neustart hatte ich in der Zeit auch! 
> 
> Immer mit der ruhe, damit hal immer gestartet wird, musste das mit rc-update machen.. vielleicht hast du dich auch nur verschrieben? (update-rc)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> ... Auch update-rc -a hald boot brachte nichts...

 

Habe ich schon probiert, was damit auch erledigt waere  :Wink: 

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Versuch erstmal die Option 
> 
> ```
> Option      "AutoAddDevices"    "false"
> ```
> ...

 

Siehe xorg.conf, erster beitrag. Dieses Flag ist schon drin!

Der X Startet uebrigends auch nicht wenn ich ihm seine xorg.conf wegnehme! Nahezu selbes bild, nur eine grauenhafte Aufloessung ^^

----------

## Max Steel

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Versuch erstmal die Option 
> 
> ```
> Option      "AutoAddDevices"    "false"
> ```
> ...

 

Aaah I see.

Dieses Flag AllowEnableDevice, was macht das?

Nimm das mal raus, versuchshalber.

----------

## Gladdle

Man sollte auch mal ein etc-update machen. Die konfigurationsdateien wurden von 

```
/etc/rc.conf
```

 nach 

```
/etc/conf.d/xdm
```

 verschoben.

----------

